# Korg Nutube... El resurgir del audio Valvular??



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 17, 2018)

El Nutube 6P1 es  un triodo doble directamente calentado (tubo de preamplificación), y  aunque es un tubo de vacío, puede operar a bajas tensiones y con bajo consumo de energía.
El 6P1 es un pequeño tubo de vidrio que es de una calidad extremadamente alta y, en comparación con los tubos de vacío convencionales. logra consumo de energía excepcionalmente bajo, generación de calor suprimido y una larga vida útil (30.000 Horas) por medio de su construcción interna de tipo calentamiento por corriente directa. Según Korg el Nutube ofrece una linealidad excepcional.El sonido único del tubo de vacío, cargado con ricos armónicos, garantiza una alta calidad de sonido.Incluso  cuando se utilizan circuitos de distorsión, el Nutube tiene tonos de  distorsión sensibles que conservan la característica agradable del contornos de un tubo de vacío. El ensamblaje automatizado elimina las fallas tempranas y asegura que haya una variación mínima entre los productos terminados. El voltaje de funcionamiento del ánodo del Nutube es de 5VDC.

Este tubo es producido en la fábrica Noritake Mie en Japón.​





https://youtu.be/MBzBGLuPIcY


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2018)

!Jajajajaja , una moderna versión de Valvula termoionica en encapsulamento de un Circuito integrado y aun funcionando con bajas tensiones DC!.   
Recorda en mucho un Display Fluorescente.
!Los Rusos que si cuiden !.   
!Jajajajajaja!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Omar A (Feb 18, 2018)

Me gustaria probar a ver que tal el sonido que saca
¿Precio?¿Donde se consigue?
Interesante





He buscado en google y dicen que dura 30.000 horas y cuesta unos 50 dolares. Ya hay amplificadores Vox que lo llevan


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 18, 2018)

El teclado VOX continental es uno de estos equipos que ya lo trae.

https://youtu.be/MBzBGLuPIcY


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 18, 2018)

Quizás* Nutube*, se halla inspirado en el último intento tecnológico de la industria de los años 60, en mantener a las válvulas de recepción compitiendo ante el avance ininterrumpido y arrasador de los transistores, bueno... todos sabemos como terminó la historia....    .-
Este último avance en la miniaturización de las válvulas, se llamó *Nuvistor*, desarrollo de la RCA, eran muy pequeños, y se hicieron triodos y tetrodos, su campo de aplicación fue en televisión, audio, am/fm, etc., y algunas aplicaciones en RF, eran muy confiables, y se fabricaron millones, en América, Europa, y Asia.-

Excelente reseña del Nuvistor, en el National valve Museum :http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-150.htm




​
En la actualidad de consiguen Nuvistores NOS 


Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 18, 2018)

Se ve realmente pequeño el nuvistor incluso mas que el Nutube, hay que tener en cuenta que este ultimo es un triodo doble pero aun asi el nuvistor tiene lo suyo, lastima que no se pueda ver lo que sucede dentro por su empaque metalico externo.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 18, 2018)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Se ve realmente pequeño el nuvistor incluso mas que el Nutube, hay que tener en cuenta que este ultimo es un triodo doble pero aun asi el nuvistor tiene lo suyo, lastima que no se pueda ver lo que sucede dentro por su empaque metalico externo.



Skyfall, si miras bien mi mensaje anterior, cito y copio la página web del National Valve Museum, correspondiente al tema de Nuvistores, ahí están sin el encapsulado metálico,  despiece, gráficos, tablas, características técnicas. etc., etc., por las dudas. lo repito :http://www.r-type.org/articles/art-150.htm 


Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 19, 2018)

Jorge Morales, colaborador en el foro con el aporte de muchos circuitos, acaba de poner  éste link _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1207566/ _ ver el segundo montaje....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2018)

Hola a todos , mi recorde del Nuvistor 6CW4 , un triodo especialmente desahollado para andar en VHF y UHF con alta performance (alta ganancia aliada a bajo ruido interno) , veer mejor en : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...PpAKHRgRD9cQ_AUICygC&biw=1792&bih=948#imgrc=_
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Omar A (Feb 19, 2018)

Seria interesante si lo abarataran y si diera mas potencia, creo que solo vale como valvula previo y poca cosa, esta bien consume poco, pero no me convence, para previo mejor una normal que cuesta la mitad.
Hay que esperar a ver si los chinos lo fabrican en masa barato y hay mas modelos


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 19, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> Seria interesante si lo abarataran y si diera mas potencia, creo que solo vale como valvula previo y poca cosa, esta bien consume poco, pero no me convence, para previo mejor una normal que cuesta la mitad.
> Hay que esperar a ver si los chinos lo fabrican en masa barato y hay mas modelos



No va dar más potencia, porque no es una válvula de potencia, es amplificadora de tensión, es un doble triodo de mediano µ : 14.5, similar en cuanto a µ a la convencional y archiconocida 12AU7/ ECC82 con µ : 17.-
Precisamente este nuevo dispositivo es para audio de baja señal (preamplificadores, amplificadores para auriculares, etc.).

         Ver dispositivo funcionando en un amplificador para auriculares :
 (tratar de ver el video completo, para apreciar su filamento fluorescente)

https://youtu.be/Qz43gTBRVjY

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Recorda en mucho un Display Fluorescente.


 
Ver minuto 1:03 del video


----------



## Omar A (Feb 19, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> No va dar más potencia, porque no es una válvula de potencia, es amplificadora de tensión, es un doble triodo de mediano µ : 14.5, similar en cuanto a µ a la convencional y archiconocida 12AU7/ ECC82 con µ : 17.-
> Precisamente este nuevo dispositivo es para audio de baja señal (preamplificadores, amplificadores para auriculares, etc.).
> 
> Ver dispositivo funcionando en un amplificador para auriculares :
> ...


Por eso lo digo amigo, a precio oro y poca potencia me quedo con lo ya inventado, hasta pongo en duda su calidad sonora si luego la potencia la dan transistores o valvulas, ¿para qué usarla?.
En pedales o pre? 
(Hise un ampli con 2 El84 y ecc83 suena nice nice), lo dificil encontrar los trafos pero ya encontré algo. Otra cosa seria utilizar El34 que consumen a lo bestia 
A mi me encanta la tecnologia valvular 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver minuto 1:03 del video



Que bonico 



Lo mismo si la hicieran 10 veces mas grande para que diera potencia y se pudiera hacer un buen ampli completo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Claro que es igual a los display fluorescentes verdes , las válvulas dan luminiscencias azules , no ?


----------



## Omar A (Feb 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro que es igual a los display fluorescentes verdes , las válvulas dan luminiscencias azules , no ?


 Depende del tipo de valvula


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Esa es una indicadora , digo de una amplificadora.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 19, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> Por eso lo digo amigo, a precio oro y poca potencia me quedo con lo ya inventado, hasta pongo en duda su calidad sonora si luego la potencia la dan transistores o valvulas, ¿para qué usarla?.


 
Es una excelente innovación tecnológica, ya hace casi tres años que están en el mercado, y se va imponiendo en los pre de guitarra de alta calidad, e incursionando en previos para audio con muy buenos resultados, si leyeras las características técnicas, veras que tiene menos ruido y niveles de distorsión que la válvulas convencionales, no obstante su precio es alto, entre 40 y 50 dólares, si las comparas con las convencionales que se fabrican ahora (cuya calidad es mediocre), la diferencia es mucha, ahora si la comparas con convencionales NOS, cuyo precio oscila entre 40 y 100 dolares (12AX7/7025/ECC83, RCA, Mullard,Silvania,etc.), ya el  nuevo dispositivo no es tan caro  .-

Rorschach


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 19, 2018)

Viendo el nivel técnico de los participantes no puedo dejar de preguntar... ¿¿¿ Qué pasa si en vez de unos cascos le pongo a la salida mis Karlsson de una pulgada y media para sonorizar un PC a la salida de éste circuito ????   https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...06e3-43c8-89b6-32664bf021a5&priceBeautifyAB=0
Gracias y un saludo.
P.D.: Los altavoces son de 8 ohmnios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2018)

> Viendo el nivel técnico de los participantes no puedo dejar de  preguntar... ¿¿¿ Qué pasa si en vez de unos cascos le pongo a la salida  mis Karlsson de una pulgada y media para sonorizar un PC a la salida de  éste circuito ????   https://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod...ceBeautifyAB=0
> Gracias y un saludo.
> P.D.: Los altavoces son de 8 ohmnios.


Ojo con esos "amplificadores valvulares", por que hay unos modelos truchos que le encendían el led azul pero la válvula estaba siempre apagada y era mas bien decorativa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Arrrggg  . . .  Ya iba a decir que no me gustaba válvula caliente rodeada de acrílico


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 19, 2018)

Lleva un diodo led debajo de la lámpara para hacer el efecto chulo (una estupidez de moda) funciona a 12 voltios y tiene 9 opiniones favorables..... ( He comprado tropecientos circuitos de todo tipo por éste mecanismo y me ha ido muy bien..... Espero que siga así).
En todo caso sigo cuestionándome que pasaría si a la salida le pongo unos altavocitos de 8 Ohmnios.....
Gracias y un saludo.
P.D.: Hay un chorro de circuitos, están ahora de moda, mirar.....
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017...id=f21de4ba-25c7-4e15-b725-5e41e911efab&tpp=1


https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Nobs...id=f21de4ba-25c7-4e15-b725-5e41e911efab&tpp=1
Este ya con una opinión.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Musi...id=f21de4ba-25c7-4e15-b725-5e41e911efab&tpp=1
Acabado en madera.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017...id=f21de4ba-25c7-4e15-b725-5e41e911efab&tpp=1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2018)

Si es éste : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hibrido-clase-auriculares-38571/ , creo no habría problemas . . .


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 19, 2018)

El nuvistor talon de aquiles de los equipos Fisher 500C y 800C, aunque se resalta que fue un buen ejemplo de miniaturización!!!


----------

